# JTP was out flying at 20,000...



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

and he hit 20K. Congrats!!! ray:ray:ray: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: JTP was out flying ...*

Thanks JS. Strictly speaking, you were one post too early. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: JTP was out flying ...*

20,000 posts  , wow I remeber when you hit 7k last week :grin:

COngrats John, keep up the good work.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations. :4-clap:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats John - a special prezzy on its way...

0 to 60 in 2.? seconds...:grin:











Enjoy


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You can always take it apart for the extra juggling thingies


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

What on earth is it?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Top Speed: 676 km/h
0-100 kph: 2.6 sec.
Power: 507 HP
Engine: Viper V10
This motorcycle features independent four-wheel suspension and its engine is taken from the famous American sports car Dodge Viper. This concept bike sells for $555,000, but Chrysler executives said they are having serious thoughts about going mainstream with a price of $250,000 / unit, despite the fact, that these superbikes cannot be legally driven on public roads. The rumor has it, that they cost Chrysler over $100,000 to build.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That should read 0 to 100 in 2.6 seconds....











http://www.exoticcars.ws/dodge-tomahawk/


----------



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

is that going to be the official TSF 20k prize?

BTW congrats JTP :jackson:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats John...again...yawn..........:grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Now get your plane off my lawn!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I bet that was expensive. :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

We truck drivers are no better:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations John


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats John ray: 
Now you better your cat a little vacation before it ends up with carpal tunnel :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks guys.



mattlock said:


> Now you better give cat a little vacation before it ends up with carpal tunnel :grin:


No chance. I expect him to stand in for me whilst I'm in hospital. :grin:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations John :beerchug:

Hope everything goes well tomorrow at the hospital.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks GG.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

well done john .. 
I hope you've made arrangements for the op without anesthetic .,.. wouldn't like you to fall behind by being forced to sleep , wasting valuable typing time .. 


look forward to hearing a blow by blow account in between getting those articles sorted out ..

good luck with the op ..


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Frank. It's OK, my cat is taking over whilst I'm away. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I hope you're talking good care of that cat ?? Is it backed up for safe keeping??


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

LOL. He'll be in good hands.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats JtP :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, JohnthePilot, on 20,000 posts. Quite a milestone, indeed !!

jcgriff2


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you techpro and JC and thanks again to everyone else.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats John your doing well with that new knee I think you have pedals attached to your key board :laugh: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Now there's a thought. Like a church organ you mean? :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try get 2k in a week :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

In John's (and eneles' btw) terms, to _belatedly_ congratulate for N kiloposts, means you actually need to congratulate for (N+1) kiloposts... :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Zazula said:


> In John's (and eneles' btw) terms, to _belatedly_ congratulate for N kiloposts, means you actually need to congratulate for (N+1) kiloposts... :grin:











Thanks Zaz. You should have waited a couple of days and you could have saved yourself a post. :grin:


----------

